# Cigar Rights of America equivalent in Canada?



## cigars_eh (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope this is in the right group thread, please redirect me if I'm not posting this in the correct place.

I thought i would throw this out there to fellow Canadian members on the site, i recently came across CRA (Not the Canadian tax man) and it seems like it is a great not for profit organization working hard to protect and lobby for the rights of American cigar smokers. 

I tried to Google a Canadian version or an equivalent organization but all i found was anti-smoking groups. Do we have anything like the Cigar Rights of America in Canada?


----------

